
Megatheriidae - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megatheriidae
======
willio58
> able to reach as high as 17 feet (5.2 m)

Now that would have been a sight to see. Makes me happy we still have animals
like giraffes and elephants roaming around Africa, and sad to think about how
there might be a time when we won’t.

